# white tupelo vs black tupelo?



## samak (Sep 15, 2006)

When you buy a large amount of tupelo honey from someone, is it most likely to be from the "white tupelo" tree most of the time? I always thought tupelo was tupelo, but now I guess I will have to ask specifically if it is white or black tupelo. 
http://www.floridatupelohoney.com/tupelofacts.cfm

Does tupelo from "black tupelo" tree taste the same? The above link mentions that black tupelo honey granulates. I assumed that white tupelo never granulates. 

I don't want to buy a bunch of tupelo and have it granulate on me. Does Georgia state usually produce white or black or both types of tupelo?

also, is the price of black tupelo much lower than white tupelo?


----------



## Panhandle Bee man (Oct 22, 2003)

White Tupelo should never granulate, also white tupelo honey should also have a green color to it. White tupelo honey is produced in NW Florida along the Appilachicola river and its tributaries (West/Southwest of Tallahasee Fl). I would be suspect of most Tupelo Honey from GA, however there are a couple of GA Beeks who move hives down to Florida to produce Tupelo Honey. 

Price wise, the white Tupelo honey is what brings the premium price, also The State of Florida has a Lab that examines the honey and will certify Tupelo Honey, if in doubt ask the producer to get the honey certified.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Fl beeks would have us believe that "Tupelo" is only native or grows in the Fl panhandle. But it's not quite true. They are quite widespread like most trees are. You can find all kinds of information on them if you search the web a little. Here's one from Mo.: 
http://mdc.mo.gov/conmag/2001/11/20.htm

Here in GA the Water Tupelo is referred to just as Tupelo, that I have always heard. The land version (Black) Tupelo is most often called Black Gum. Tupelo is found most places any swampy area is found. I have a little on one of my yards. Not enough to amount to anything, but makes for some fine honey when mixed in with the other stuff coming from the property. There is a state owned plantation not far down the road from me with about a 250 acre swamp full of it. Wish I had a few hives there myself, but I know of a guy that has been able to get his bees in on the property. And I'm not the kind to muscle in on somebody else's fishin hole.


----------

